# Anyone know what version of Nav Maps are in the 2020 models?



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.

Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.

Thanks

n


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

nipp0n said:


> Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.
> 
> Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting your new Tiguan!

All Volkswagens with Navigation come with the disc from the factory so your dealer isn't providing it. They can only give you a disc that comes directly from the factory. In this case for North America it is most likely from your Port of Entry.

For future updates you can purchase discs from Volkswagen.

Hope this helps and enjoy your New Tiguan.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The last time I looked there were no updates for the 2018 MY nav data. I suspect it is only updated once a year at most.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

My vehicle was bought at the end of August and it came with V6. Not sure if V7 is out yet.


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Just bought my Tig (SEL-P R line) last week. Version 6 on mine.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Mine came with V6, but I have heard there is a V7 that just recently hit. That might only be for outside the US. Even if it is on v7, I cant see justifying the cost of it when I'm sure not that much has changed.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

dcsh said:


> Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


Picked up the car this evening V6... sigh of disappointment

Thanks

n


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

We have some recent major roads that are not in my current version of the maps on my 2019. Anyone know what version of the maps comes with the 2020 model?

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I just got my 2019 SEL-P less than a month ago. There was no SD card in it when the salesperson went over the features with me. She went inside and came back with this.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

v8


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can anyone else confirm if it’s version eight?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*Confirmed..*

Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Superchud said:


> Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


Do you have a part number?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Do you have a part number?


Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


This would be good to know as the two little ones love to see album covers on the MIB on long trips, so naturally I run NAV on the AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Superchud said:


> Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


Below is a photo of the back of a version 7 box. 

Is it not there on the version 8 box?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Is possible update NAR maps for free? European maps possible update for free. 
https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/int/en/index/downloads/maps-download#/


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.

Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.

Thanks

n


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

nipp0n said:


> Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.
> 
> Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting your new Tiguan!

All Volkswagens with Navigation come with the disc from the factory so your dealer isn't providing it. They can only give you a disc that comes directly from the factory. In this case for North America it is most likely from your Port of Entry.

For future updates you can purchase discs from Volkswagen.

Hope this helps and enjoy your New Tiguan.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The last time I looked there were no updates for the 2018 MY nav data. I suspect it is only updated once a year at most.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

My vehicle was bought at the end of August and it came with V6. Not sure if V7 is out yet.


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Just bought my Tig (SEL-P R line) last week. Version 6 on mine.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Mine came with V6, but I have heard there is a V7 that just recently hit. That might only be for outside the US. Even if it is on v7, I cant see justifying the cost of it when I'm sure not that much has changed.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

dcsh said:


> Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


Picked up the car this evening V6... sigh of disappointment

Thanks

n


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

We have some recent major roads that are not in my current version of the maps on my 2019. Anyone know what version of the maps comes with the 2020 model?

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I just got my 2019 SEL-P less than a month ago. There was no SD card in it when the salesperson went over the features with me. She went inside and came back with this.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

v8


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can anyone else confirm if it’s version eight?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*Confirmed..*

Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Superchud said:


> Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


Do you have a part number?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Do you have a part number?


Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


This would be good to know as the two little ones love to see album covers on the MIB on long trips, so naturally I run NAV on the AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Superchud said:


> Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


Below is a photo of the back of a version 7 box. 

Is it not there on the version 8 box?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Is possible update NAR maps for free? European maps possible update for free. 
https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/int/en/index/downloads/maps-download#/


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.

Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.

Thanks

n


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

nipp0n said:


> Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.
> 
> Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting your new Tiguan!

All Volkswagens with Navigation come with the disc from the factory so your dealer isn't providing it. They can only give you a disc that comes directly from the factory. In this case for North America it is most likely from your Port of Entry.

For future updates you can purchase discs from Volkswagen.

Hope this helps and enjoy your New Tiguan.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The last time I looked there were no updates for the 2018 MY nav data. I suspect it is only updated once a year at most.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

My vehicle was bought at the end of August and it came with V6. Not sure if V7 is out yet.


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Just bought my Tig (SEL-P R line) last week. Version 6 on mine.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Mine came with V6, but I have heard there is a V7 that just recently hit. That might only be for outside the US. Even if it is on v7, I cant see justifying the cost of it when I'm sure not that much has changed.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

dcsh said:


> Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


Picked up the car this evening V6... sigh of disappointment

Thanks

n


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

We have some recent major roads that are not in my current version of the maps on my 2019. Anyone know what version of the maps comes with the 2020 model?

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I just got my 2019 SEL-P less than a month ago. There was no SD card in it when the salesperson went over the features with me. She went inside and came back with this.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

v8


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can anyone else confirm if it’s version eight?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*Confirmed..*

Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Superchud said:


> Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


Do you have a part number?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Do you have a part number?


Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


This would be good to know as the two little ones love to see album covers on the MIB on long trips, so naturally I run NAV on the AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Superchud said:


> Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


Below is a photo of the back of a version 7 box. 

Is it not there on the version 8 box?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Is possible update NAR maps for free? European maps possible update for free. 
https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/int/en/index/downloads/maps-download#/


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.

Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.

Thanks

n


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

nipp0n said:


> Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.
> 
> Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting your new Tiguan!

All Volkswagens with Navigation come with the disc from the factory so your dealer isn't providing it. They can only give you a disc that comes directly from the factory. In this case for North America it is most likely from your Port of Entry.

For future updates you can purchase discs from Volkswagen.

Hope this helps and enjoy your New Tiguan.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The last time I looked there were no updates for the 2018 MY nav data. I suspect it is only updated once a year at most.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

My vehicle was bought at the end of August and it came with V6. Not sure if V7 is out yet.


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Just bought my Tig (SEL-P R line) last week. Version 6 on mine.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Mine came with V6, but I have heard there is a V7 that just recently hit. That might only be for outside the US. Even if it is on v7, I cant see justifying the cost of it when I'm sure not that much has changed.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

dcsh said:


> Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


Picked up the car this evening V6... sigh of disappointment

Thanks

n


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

We have some recent major roads that are not in my current version of the maps on my 2019. Anyone know what version of the maps comes with the 2020 model?

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I just got my 2019 SEL-P less than a month ago. There was no SD card in it when the salesperson went over the features with me. She went inside and came back with this.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

v8


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can anyone else confirm if it’s version eight?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*Confirmed..*

Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Superchud said:


> Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


Do you have a part number?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Do you have a part number?


Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


This would be good to know as the two little ones love to see album covers on the MIB on long trips, so naturally I run NAV on the AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Superchud said:


> Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


Below is a photo of the back of a version 7 box. 

Is it not there on the version 8 box?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Is possible update NAR maps for free? European maps possible update for free. 
https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/int/en/index/downloads/maps-download#/


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.

Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.

Thanks

n


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

nipp0n said:


> Friday is "T-day", we get our new Tiguan Highline. The dealer will only provide the NAV SD chip oonce and I want to be sure that I get the latest North America map version, not some end of stock.
> 
> Any idea of what that is? I have read V6 and also read V7. Just want to be sure before I make a fool of myself.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on getting your new Tiguan!

All Volkswagens with Navigation come with the disc from the factory so your dealer isn't providing it. They can only give you a disc that comes directly from the factory. In this case for North America it is most likely from your Port of Entry.

For future updates you can purchase discs from Volkswagen.

Hope this helps and enjoy your New Tiguan.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

The last time I looked there were no updates for the 2018 MY nav data. I suspect it is only updated once a year at most.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

My vehicle was bought at the end of August and it came with V6. Not sure if V7 is out yet.


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Just bought my Tig (SEL-P R line) last week. Version 6 on mine.


----------



## Smokeybeetleman (Aug 13, 2018)

Mine came with V6, but I have heard there is a V7 that just recently hit. That might only be for outside the US. Even if it is on v7, I cant see justifying the cost of it when I'm sure not that much has changed.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

dcsh said:


> Latest map for north america is v7. Part number 5NA919866E.


Picked up the car this evening V6... sigh of disappointment

Thanks

n


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

We have some recent major roads that are not in my current version of the maps on my 2019. Anyone know what version of the maps comes with the 2020 model?

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

I just got my 2019 SEL-P less than a month ago. There was no SD card in it when the salesperson went over the features with me. She went inside and came back with this.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

v8


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can anyone else confirm if it’s version eight?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

*Confirmed..*

Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Superchud said:


> Can confirm its V8. Came with my 2020 Tiguan SEL 4MO today.


Do you have a part number?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Do you have a part number?


Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> Can you do me a favor? If you open up the NAV on the main radio screen you can get into the settings for the navigation and look up the about information. It will tell you the year of the maps and I also believe a VW part number


This would be good to know as the two little ones love to see album covers on the MIB on long trips, so naturally I run NAV on the AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Superchud said:


> Just checked the box, didn't see a part number listed. I'll update if I find anything...


Below is a photo of the back of a version 7 box. 

Is it not there on the version 8 box?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Is possible update NAR maps for free? European maps possible update for free. 
https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/int/en/index/downloads/maps-download#/


----------

